# Wife's Biggest largemouth!



## mbjr (Apr 16, 2012)

Caught 4/14/12, Tugaloo river on a night crawler.


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 16, 2012)

Great swimmer, congrats.

John I.


----------



## seeker (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 16, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## drenalin08 (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice bass


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 17, 2012)

Tell her congrats.  Fine bass.

Hoss


----------



## Jasper (Apr 17, 2012)

Sweet. Congrats!


----------



## General P (Jun 25, 2012)

I wish I could catch one that size.


----------



## doug e (Jul 11, 2012)

nice catch!!!


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice  bass


----------



## jdgator (Jul 20, 2012)

You got a wife who not only likes fishing but is good at it! Thats a win, man!


----------



## Rick Carter (Jul 23, 2012)

Great catch!


----------

